# Life Changing Cookbooks



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

Now that I have started my new way of eating, I have had to reassess my cookbooks. I adore them, but many of my favourites aren't much help to me. So I have invested in two brilliant ones. "Fat Girl Slim" by Ruth Watson, who is a professional cook and food writer in the UK. She adores food and has lost a lot of weight by making some big life changes. Her writing style is very forthright, and she doesn't beat around the bush. When I am considering eating something unhelpful, or making excuses for myself, I have taken to naming my self talk, my "inner Ruth!"

I bought a new one today called the Hi Lo Cookbook, by my favourite food writer Silvana Franco. It is high energy Lo Fat cooking, and the dessert recipes especially are very inspiring. 

What i like about both these books is that they are written by people who love food. I couldn't buy any of those dry books that make all these recommendations that I don't think I could stick to!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks kyles - I will have to look into getting these two books.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 24, 2005)

I bought "The New American Heart Association Cookbook."  It has some great recipes and tips on eating healthier.  

Here is one of my favorite recipes from that book.

Grilled lemon-sage chicken
Serves 6

Marinade
1 tsp. olive oil
1 tsp. grated lemon zest
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice (1 to 2 medium lemons)
1/4 cup chopped fresh sage leaves
1 tbs. chopped fresh rosemary, or 1 tsp. dried, crushed
2 or 3 medium cloves garlic, minced, or 1 to 11/2 teaspoons bottled minced garlic
1 tsp. whole black peppercorns, cracked
1/2 tsp. salt

6 lemon slices, cut in half (optional)
fresh sage leaves (optional)

In an airtight plastic bag, combine marinade ingredients. 
Rinse chicken and pat dry with paper towels. Put chicken smooth side up between two sheets of plastic wrap. Using a tortilla press or the smooth side of a meat mallet, lightly flatten chicken to 1/8-inch thickness. Add to marinade and turn to coat evenly. Seal and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or overnight, turning bag occasionally. Discard marinade. 
Preheat grill to medium-high. Grill chicken for 6 to 7 minutes on each side, or until done. 
To serve, garnish with lemon and sage.


----------

